# really stupid question



## tropicmaster (Dec 20, 2009)

I have not found a store yet that will allow me to " play " with holsters. From what I have read on here I think I am going to have to go with what you guys call the IWB. I was born and raised in W.Texas, and for me to walk out the door with an untucked shirt would be akin to having long hair and no pants on - aint gonna happen! lol So here are my silly questions since I cant find holsters to play with:

With an IWB and a tucked shirt how difficult is it to get a weapon into use?

I travel extensively for my job. How uncomfortable is an IWB going to be driving a pick up truck? If you take the pistol out while driving does the holster still cause a lot of discomfort?

If the above questions have negative answers how viable is a light vest and an outer carry holster? I live in NC. where heat and humidity are present 9 months of the year.


----------



## SaltyDog (Jan 1, 2009)

Ive heard worse questions.

Look at this link for the Crossbreed holster. I'm not recommending it because I don't have one but it is an alternative you may consider.http://www.crossbreedholsters.com/

Me I use a pouch holster attached around the waste. It's comfortable, always accessible, and I'm big enough that someone won't call me a panty waste for wearing one HA!


----------



## Tucker (Sep 23, 2009)

I use OWB in summer but my husband uses a High Noon holster and like it very much. He tucks his shirt all the time . I seldom see him wear a shirt outside his plans, always tucked in. He said he likes it because only the metal is showing and not the gun. Go the link below and type in what gun you want to conceal.

www.highnoonholster.com


----------



## falchunt (May 8, 2009)

These are perfectly normal questions for someone new to carrying. I am from Ohio, so the weather conditions are not very different from your area. I carry IWB, and I use a $6 tuckable holster that I purchased from Cheaper than Dirt. It is easy to use, and it was easy for me to get used to wearing it. (it isn't overly uncomfortable) Driving a pickup truck, or anything for that matter does not bother me at all. Once you get your "cant" adjusted the way you like, you really forget its there.

Others have made good suggestions on holsters here, and if money was not a concern for myself, I would order a crossbreed supertuck. Those are a fantastic holster and they are very, very comfortable.

You will really have to think about what style of holster will work best for you and just go get one or two and see what works for you the best. Good luck and be safe


----------



## double tee (Apr 5, 2009)

:smt023Tropicmaster, I have carryed IWB, OWB, and shoulder holster but the most comfortable way and the most concealed way to carry so far is one of the shirt holsters from " a better holster.com" also 5.11 makes a shirt holster that is good too. Check them out,I think for deep cover and comfort they are great! I have carred all day with dress shirts, even tee shirts and you almost forget they are there. I have a Taurus PT-145 I carry most but they will even fit my Glock 21 if you want to go bigger.


----------



## double tee (Apr 5, 2009)

Oh yea.if you go for IWB Saltydog has it right, the crossbreed super tuck is hard to beat!:mrgreen:


----------



## Growler67 (Sep 8, 2008)

With ANY holster you end up choosing, You HAVE to take the time to become and remain familiar with it. Just like getting trigger time at the range, you have to put the time in to getting smooth and proficient in your draw. At home or wherever you find it safe and convenient to accomplish such training/drills, but you gotta do it.

There is a learning curve with every holster regardless of type (IWB, OWB, Shoulder or whatever). The fundamentals are the same regardless.

Clear clothing - as the weather changes and your wardrobe choices accordingly, you have to keep up the drills to remain smooth and proficient.

Hand on grip - familiarity enough that your hand lands on the grip the same way every time leads to confidence building, knowing that it is where it is supposed to be when you need it and you can get your hand on the grip because you know exactly where it'll be.

Draw - Not the easiest as many would suspect it to be. A clean extraction without getting caught on clothing and then getting it into "ready" position is part and parcel to why thesse drills are important.

Drilling on these facets individually then in sequence will give you the fundamentals in the event you ever have to employ your handgun in real life. Otherwise you will just be another victim. You cannot just get a holster that is comfortable and leave it at that. If you ever need to draw and you end up fumbling around to find then attempt to draw and the hammer gets caught up and then so on and so forth, what role has comfort provided?

I have a SERPA at my 4:30 position with a slight forward cant. I also on occasion use a Galco Shoulder rig. When I reach, I know where my hand is going and where it is going to contact the grip of my P228. Thumb break or release tab is next and depending on clothing, a slight outward (away from my body) is required to ensure my draw does not get caught up in clothing. For some people a straight draw would work, it doesn't for me. You HAVE to find out for yourself and get the muscle memory down. If you don't, well I said it earlier.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

tropicmaster said:


> I have not found a store yet that will allow me to " play " with holsters. From what I have read on here I think I am going to have to go with what you guys call the IWB. I was born and raised in W.Texas, and for me to walk out the door with an untucked shirt would be akin to having long hair and no pants on - aint gonna happen! lol So here are my silly questions since I cant find holsters to play with:
> 
> With an IWB and a tucked shirt how difficult is it to get a weapon into use?
> 
> ...


There are no stupid questions. (There are, however, repetitious ones.) :mrgreen:

If you were to be allowed to "play" with holsters, you'd be destroying their newness, making them difficult to sell. Sorry 'bout that.
IWB carry is not the same as "tucked," really. "IWB" implies "inside the pants, but outside the shirt," not under a tucked-in shirt.
Wearing your holster under a tucked-in shirt makes presentations relatively slow and awkward. It's something you do when you have no other options. You've already thought about this, so you can visualize the problems with this type of carry. There's also a problem with sweat, and what it does to leather.
A more practical choice might be to wear some sort of lightweight covering garment over an IWB holster. As you already have seen, a light vest would be a good choice, or a seersucker jacket.
IWB is no more, or less, uncomfortable than OWB, when driving a car or truck. The problem is access, not comfort. Carrying at about 4:00, the most usual arrangement, which places the gun behind the hip, makes access from under a seatbelt excruciatingly difficult. Instead, some people remove the pistol upon entering the car, and the gun then goes into a separate car holster (attached to the car, but not in a door pocket). The holster still behind your hip is not uncomfortable, especially if it's leather and not Kydex.
Cross-draw works both out of the truck and inside it, even under a seatbelt. However, it presents its own set of difficulties, particularly that of concealment in a warm climate.
Every choice will be a compromise. None is perfect.
I suggest starting with either IWB or OWB, either one over a tucked-in shirt and under a light covering garment. Stick with your choice until you have solidly identified the good and bad features of the system you've chosen. Only then, with some real-time experience, should you consider making changes.


----------



## mactex (Jan 23, 2007)

Like yourself, I have feel odd going with my shirt untucked. Therefore, one of my main requirements for a holster is that it be tuckable. I wound up, after several tries, going wti the Crossbreed Supertuck holster mentioned earlier. I have three differnt holsters for my carry guns. They are very comfortable for all day wear, even while driving. I also like the fact that the holsters are adjustable for cant forward and back. The other holster I use regularly is Galco's 2nd Amendment. It is not as comfortable as the Supertuck by a long shot, but its design allows for deeper concealment.

As for draw speed, the further you bury a gun the harder it will be to present. Lots of practice will help speed up your draw though. Also be aware that the shirt/pants combination will make a difference on how quickly the gun can be presented. Longer shirt tails take more effort to pull loose and out of the way. Some combinations of materials will really cling to each other slowing the draw.

Just a few thoughts to add to the good ones already presented.


----------



## Jiu-jitsu fighter (May 26, 2008)

I didnt like my IWB holster. It felt weird while I was carrying. Now I used to tuck all my shirts in. Once I broke myself I realized not only was it more comfortable but definitely easy to conceal. And thus allows me to carry in a OWB.


----------



## Drjordan (Dec 12, 2007)

I tried to use a tuckable IWB holster, and I ended up selling it. I do have a Bianchi Professional IWB holster that I like okay, but you can't tuck your shirt it with it on. I don't own one of the Crossbreed holsters, so I'm not saying anything against it...however, the guy in the video has on a black polo shirt which isn't going to show the gun (especially on a youtube video) like a lighter color, lighter weight shirt would. I'm not saying anything against it, but you might want to consider what type of clothing you'll be wearing (maybe I'm too skeptical). You may or may not be able to see the gun print in person if he had on a different shirt.

I live in GA so I understand heat and humidity. I only wear pants regardless of the weather. I wear an ankle holster...a Galco Ankle Glove in particular. Now, you do have to practice with it, and it may feel weird at first. But we training to shoot 2 center mass shots from the holster at 3-5 yards in under 3 seconds where I work. With practice it can be done easily. An ankle holster would be much easier to get to sitting in your vehicle, too. As with any type of concealed carry, it has its advantages and disadvantages.


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

One of my favorite holsters my kd holsters cochise defender. They don't make that one now, but the Thunderbird defender is the closest/newest version. This is designed to be either IWB (and tuckable) or OWB. Mine the OWB is by turning the carry clips around, the new one has belt slots also. AS an owb (with my kel-tec p-11) this is the most comfortable holster i own/have tried. I also like the MTAC spartan, and all things being equal find it _allmost_ as comfortable as the KD holster.Personally the kydex body of the spartan does not rise enough (with the holster where i want it to ride) for me to easily re-holster one handed. The KD does. Both are very comfortable while driving (in terms of this styl holster, not to be compared with cross draw or others) I spend most of my day on the road with brief interludes at various locations out of the van. The spartan you can interchange kydex half bodies, so one holster can be made to work with various pistols.

Most of the time, i carry IWB un-tucked, especially now as i can wear a sweatshirt or over shirt to conceal. During the summer, i either carry tucked ("uniform" change) or carry my p3at in a pocket.

And so... you begin your search. Good luck, and let us know some of your trial holsters.


----------



## mactex (Jan 23, 2007)

I carry IWB with all my shirts, light or dark colored, tucked or not. The trick is to blouse the shirt so that the gun does not print. I regularly carry different sized guns from a BT 380 to a G32 and my wife seldom can figure out when I am or am not carrying. Of course, body shape will have an effect on all of this so YMMV.


----------

